# Some Pics From Labor Day - Sept. 04, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Sep04

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

WOW what a beautiful Goose  

Well...Egyptian Goose that is such pretty colours so cute.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The ducks and goose really have beautfiul coloring! I've never seen a duck with that coloring before... 

That goose sure has long legs...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...a buncha cuties...!


Poor Carrier/Homer buddy...hope his Leg mends nicely...

He is a beauty...


Phil
el v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Looks like you had a busy Labor Day.

I sure hope that leg mends well on that pretty homing pigeon, hope the owner will respond kindly.

What lovely "dumpies" you've been blessed with yesterday. 

Thank you for all your kindness and efforts procuring their safety.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you for my latest desktop of the geese at the park.  I love all the pictures and their frames. You are so good!

It just beats me how people can dump their pets like they do.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad you all are enjoying the latest batch of pictures. The young Muscovies are absolute little treasures .. so tame, friendly, and loving. Still haven't heard back from the club secretary on the older racing pigeon. S/he is doing well.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautifully framed photo of the park pigeon. How many peanuts did you pay him to pose like that? 

Hope your VIP bird's broken leg heals smoothly. He has such classically handsome face!

Ah, baby Muscovies - too cute!!! Amazing how many people think that ducks would be a good pet, then shortly dump them. No different, I guess, than folks dumping dogs at the pound. Too bad a license isn't required to acquire an animal!

Thanks, again, for all the good you do!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Beautifully framed photo of the park pigeon. How many peanuts did you pay him to pose like that?


Just a lucky shot .. right place at the right time  

Ducklings and VIP pigeon are doing well.

Terry


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Aww*

*Aww that muscovy teenager breaks my heart. The look on his/her face  Sniff sniff. I don't know how you do what you do.*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mrflapper said:


> *Aww that muscovy teenager breaks my heart. The look on his/her face  Sniff sniff. I don't know how you do what you do.*


He or she is just precious, Tiff .. that one and the little Scovies are together as a threesome right now and doing well. 

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Terry, Were all these birds dumped at the part over night?

Unbelievable! How far do you live from the park? And, how do you catch 17 or 18 geese.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Feather said:


> Terry, Were all these birds dumped at the part over night?
> 
> Unbelievable! How far do you live from the park? And, how do you catch 17 or 18 geese.
> 
> Feather


Hi Feather,

No, those pictures taken at "my" local duck pond park were just of the birds that live there. There is a flock of about 60 Canada Geese that spends the day in the park and then go to raft up at night on another lake that is a private one located just a few blocks away. I go to this park at least once a day every day to check on the birds. The park is about a mile from my home.

If it were necessary to catch a large number of geese or ducks, it would take at least three or four people to do it and have any degree of success.

The little Muscovy ducklings were dumped at two different locations .. the teenager at Woodbridge in Irvine and the little ones at Tri-City in Placentia.

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

*Hoe Cute and Pretty!*

Hi Terry, I just looked at the pics. I love them all they are so cute!!!!!! Geese are pretty! The babies are sooooo cute! I want a 5 Acre Home!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Terry, great pictures! I love the ducklings and that posed pijie.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Rena and Maryjane! Rena, for sure at least 5 acres .. let me know when you're moving  Maryjane .. I just happened to catch that park pigeon standing there looking regal.

Terry


----------

